# [SOLD] Xeon E5-2640 V2 and 2x8GB PC3 1600MHZ ECC Registered RAM



## Reefa_Madness

YHPM

Edit:
Wait, upon closer inspection it appears that the ram is registered, not just ECC.

If so, then my understanding is that it won't work with my X79, so I will not be able to use it.


----------



## SuperBettaFish

PM


----------



## Trogdor

PMs replied to.


----------

